# Cannot open Outlook 2000



## tigereyesaz (Aug 25, 2003)

Help! Today I was working with Outlook 2000, it was working fine and then I exited out. Now, when I try to open it up, it just "hangs" there! I tried rebooting the computer, but it didn't work! Any suggestions?


----------



## samiasmom (Aug 31, 2004)

I had this problem today. I simply just deleted all the profiles in outlook and added them back. It worked just fine after that.


----------



## AdrianSaunders (Sep 10, 2004)

I think I may have the same problem - On trying to start Outlook 2000 get the "splash screen" - and that's it. It just stops there. No error message, nothing. I have tried uninstalling the whole of Office 2000 and reinstalling it, no change. Afraid I don't know how to delete profiles - can you give me a clue?

This is a real pain, because I can't get at all my old emails - I'm surviving using Outlook express which is still working fine.


----------



## AdrianSaunders (Sep 10, 2004)

*Outlook fails to open*

Following on from my previous post, Outlook has mysteriously decided to start working again! I was trying to open an archived email by double-clicking on it (without much hope). After a very long pause I got a little box saying "Outlook is unable to open one or more attachments". I clicked OK and Outlook happily opened. It now starts properly, passing through the splash screen. The only thing I can think of is that I had an email stored in either in box, out box, drafts or somewhere that had got corrupted and that by chance starting Outlook in this different way located it and cleared it. Amazing! It would be nice to know if there is a way to isolate such data corruptions without waiting a week for Outlook to come to its senses!!

:bgrin:


----------

